# Nvenc adaptive quantization



## Desre (Mar 19, 2017)

These options should be added to nvenc options since it improves quality and they should be easy to add because they are supported by ffmpeg. Available only in second generation Maxwell GPUs and above.

  -spatial-aq        <boolean>    E..V.... set to 1 to enable Spatial AQ (default false)
  -temporal-aq       <boolean>    E..V.... set to 1 to enable Temporal AQ (default false)
-aq-strength       <int>        E..V.... When Spatial AQ is enabled, this field is used to specify AQ strength. AQ strength scale is from 1 (low) - 15 (aggressive) (from 1 to 15) (default 8)

Also these options would be nice if possible.
  -rc-lookahead      <int>        E..V.... Number of frames to look ahead for rate-control (from -1 to INT_MAX) (default -1)
  -surfaces          <int>        E..V.... Number of concurrent surfaces (from 0 to 64) (default 32)
  -b_adapt           <boolean>    E..V.... When lookahead is enabled, set this to 0 to disable adaptive B-frame decision (default true)
-no-scenecut       <boolean>    E..V.... When lookahead is enabled, set this to 1 to disable adaptive I-frame insertion at scene cuts (default false)


----------



## Desre (Mar 24, 2017)

I compiled my own obs-ffmpeg.dll now so this is not needed anymore but if anyone wants to compile too their own version of this here its.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Mar 27, 2017)

EDIT: Please ignore for now. (my post)


----------

